# CANCELED Squirrel Dog Buddy Hunt Fenwick



## savage2506 (Nov 27, 2010)

HUNT HAS BEEN CANCELED DUE TO WEATHER. We will reschedule. 

Michigan Squirrel Dog Association is having a buddy hunt at Fred Schmid cabin Saturday December 11th. Show up around 9am for coffee and donuts. We go out to hunt at 10am and will return around 2pm for a pot luck. Please bring a dish to pass. Address is 3982 E Bricker Road Fenwick MI. You are welcome to come even if you do not have a dog.


----------

